# Clive Palmer wants to enter politics, another Queenslander for PM?



## drsmith (30 April 2012)

He's clearly a successful businessman, but will his attempted entry into politics ultimately be little more than a novelty ?

Given the government's current problems, his timing could not have been worse.

Some of his ideas are a little unusual,

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...uild-new-titanic/story-e6frg8zx-1226342457309

Not a good move so soon after the Costa Concordia I would have thought.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 April 2012)

I doubt the Libs will let him get a seat.
If he doesn't get it though, after being a big benefactor for the party, you can expect he will spit the dummy. Should be interesting.


----------



## Calliope (30 April 2012)

drsmith said:


> Some of his ideas are a little unusual,
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...uild-new-titanic/story-e6frg8zx-1226342457309
> 
> Not a good move so soon after the Costa Concordia I would have thought.




Unlike Swan, he wants to do something the taxpayer doesn't have to pay for.


----------



## McLovin (30 April 2012)

This will be funnier to watch than Joh for Canberra.


----------



## Calliope (30 April 2012)

Wayne Swan says;



> "Mr Abbott and Mr Palmer must immediately guarantee that Mr Palmer will not use his massive wealth to buy his way into parliament or influence in any way the election in Lilley,"  he said.



Read more: http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/opi...er-politics-20120430-1xtpa.html#ixzz1tU9V7sku

Mr Swan also guaranteed the unions will not use their massive wealth to influence in any way the election in Lilley.


----------



## MrBurns (30 April 2012)

Palmer should step away from this he doesn't have the time or temperament to do the job, he's only doing this to stir the pot but he might WIN and then he'd be stuffed.

But someone should run against Swan, he deserves the sack.


----------



## joea (30 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> This will be funnier to watch than Joh for Canberra.




+1.... He is making Swan sweat a bit.
The bait has worked, look at the bites he is getting.

joea


----------



## StumpyPhantom (30 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Palmer should step away from this he doesn't have the time or temperament to do the job, he's only doing this to stir the pot but he might WIN and then he'd be stuffed.
> 
> But someone should run against Swan, he deserves the sack.




+1 

Palmer's just playing a 'spoiling' role, and he's succeeded in taking Swan's eye off the budget.

Heck, it would take Clive 3 years just to fill out the Parliamentary register of all his interests!!  :


----------



## Knobby22 (30 April 2012)

No, he is serious.

And why shoudn't he?
He is a lifelong National party member and a to show how popular he is up there declared a National Living Treasure. He is full of great ideas - love the Titanic one.

He is only 58 so has plenty of time left (though if I look like him when I am 58 I will be very disppointed in myself, he looks dangerously unhealthy).

He has gone for pre-selection previously but lost to Peter Slipper!!!
He is serious and will be very annoyed if he is blocked.

I'm with McLovin, this will be fun!


----------



## MrBurns (30 April 2012)

I think there should be one short debate followed by a round of hoppo bumpo


----------



## StumpyPhantom (30 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I think there should be one short debate followed by a round of hoppo bumpo




That's just Clive's version of soccer 

At least he won't have to list soccer as one of his 'interests':


----------



## Calliope (30 April 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> +1
> 
> Palmer's just playing a 'spoiling' role, and he's succeeded in taking Swan's eye off the budget.
> 
> Heck, it would take Clive 3 years just to fill out the Parliamentary register of all his interests!!  :




Yeah, Palmer is just trolling. He has already sucked in Swan, and the ABC news gives it top billing.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 April 2012)

Love this quote From Tony Abbott from the Courier Mail.

"If there's anyone in Australia who can successfully run for Parliament and at the same time build a replica of the Titanic it's Clive."

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...federal-politics/story-e6freoof-1226342379944


----------



## McLovin (30 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I think there should be one short debate followed by a round of hoppo bumpo




Burnsie, does he remind you somewhat of one of your egg and spooners from Sector 7G?







If we can get a bloke wearing a moomoo in the Parliament, then it has to be step forward for the country.


----------



## MrBurns (30 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> Burnsie, does he remind you somewhat of one of your egg and spooners from Sector 7G?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bring him to me Smithers, he needs to be groomed for PM he'll never make it dressed like that, why that's beachwear, he needs a nice suit, get one of Julias. you'll have to take it in around the rear end though.


----------



## noco (30 April 2012)

I don't believe Clive is serious. He is just trying to have a bit of fun by getting up Swan's nose and he already has had a reaction.


----------



## Julia (30 April 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> I doubt the Libs will let him get a seat.
> If he doesn't get it though, after being a big benefactor for the party, you can expect he will spit the dummy. Should be interesting.



Yes, he's putting the Libs in a difficult position.  If they reject him for preselection they look bad given his massive donations, but hell, surely they couldn't take him seriously on this.



MrBurns said:


> Palmer should step away from this he doesn't have the time or temperament to do the job, he's only doing this to stir the pot but he might WIN and then he'd be stuffed.



Agree.  His timing might seem smart as far as Swan's budget is concerned, but it has also taken the focus away from the Slipper:Thomson debacle which probably has much more mileage for the Opposition.

Mr Palmer strikes me as having too much money for his own good and like a spoiled kid keeps looking around for his next source of amusement.


----------



## McLovin (30 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Mr Palmer strikes me as having too much money for his own good and like a spoiled kid keeps looking around for his next source of amusement.




I agree. The whole Titanic II thing seems like it's straight out of Alan Bond's playbook. But you always get them in a boom.


----------



## Glen48 (30 April 2012)

Clive is of to a good start if he calls his boat Titanic 11 may as well be Unsinkable 11.
Bet the media is hoping he will run and sink a few $K in Ad's.
Lots of unused container ship out there could be converted so every one could have their own 20 footer with ocean views..


----------



## Calliope (30 April 2012)

Clive and Julia on the Titanic.


----------



## MrBurns (30 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Mr Palmer strikes me as having too much money for his own good and like a spoiled kid keeps looking around for his next source of amusement.




Had a discussion once about how you don't have to be smart in the traditional sense to make money, you just need a certain type of personality, Clive Palmer is a prime example.


----------



## Glen48 (30 April 2012)

Good pic... think Clive is measuring her up to crucify.


----------



## Calliope (30 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Had a discussion once about how you don't have to be smart in the traditional sense to make money, you just need a certain type of personality, Clive Palmer is a prime example.




Clive doesn't fit the mould of a politicain by labor standards, i.e. he doesn't have a union leader background, or ignorance about running a business.

Swan's Swan Song;


----------



## DB008 (30 April 2012)

*Clive Palmer plans to build Titanic II*

I think that this got missed somewhere along the lines....



> Queensland billionaire mining magnate Clive Palmer has unveiled his plans to build the Titanic II to add to his tourism portfolio.
> Mr Palmer said his new company Blue Star Line Pty Ltd had commissioned the state-owned Chinese company CSC Jinling Shipyard to build a near replica of the ill-fated Titanic. The cost is unknown.
> He made the announcement on the same day he revealed his hopes to contest the next federal election in the Queensland seat of Lilley, held by Deputy Prime Minister and Treasurer Wayne Swan.
> Advertisement: Story continues below
> ...


----------



## Starcraftmazter (30 April 2012)

Hilarious - I really hope he does it too, it will be one safe vote for the NBN when there will be a massive swing away from LNP in that seat.


----------



## IFocus (30 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> This will be funnier to watch than Joh for Canberra.




 Clive will want a return on his investment into the political parties and he will of course want to mange it closely so I expect him to run and get up his ego is just that big. 

Yes it will be funny but the outcomes quite serious.


----------



## noco (30 April 2012)

Wake up people, Big Clive has no intentions of becoming a member of parliament.

He is just messing with Swanies head. Like a cat playing with a mouse. Every time Swanie moves he will jump on him.


----------



## drsmith (30 April 2012)

noco said:


> Wake up people, Big Clive has no intentions of becoming a member of parliament.
> 
> He is just messing with Swanies head. Like a cat playing with a mouse. Every time Swanie moves he will jump on him.



I hope so.


----------



## Calliope (30 April 2012)

I think a man of Clive's stature would find empathy with a majority of the electorate when you factor in that 60% of adults are overweight or obese like Clive..


----------



## Julia (30 April 2012)

Calliope said:


> Clive doesn't fit the mould of a politicain by labor standards, i.e. he doesn't have a union leader background, or ignorance about running a business.



Neither could he be regarded as having the necessary characteristics for any politician on any side in that his massive ego would not allow him to e.g. go doorknocking for votes.
The whole idea is farcical.  But in the meantime he can do some real damage with his strutting around.


----------



## banco (30 April 2012)

noco said:


> Wake up people, Big Clive has no intentions of becoming a member of parliament.
> 
> He is just messing with Swanies head. Like a cat playing with a mouse. Every time Swanie moves he will jump on him.




He's not hurting Swan.  I guarantee you Tony Abbott is hoping that walking heart attack keeps his wallet open and his mouth shut in the future.  He took the spotlight off gillard's problems with slipper etc.


----------



## Calliope (30 April 2012)

banco said:


> He's not hurting Swan.  I guarantee you Tony Abbott is hoping that walking heart attack keeps his wallet open and his mouth shut in the future.  He took the spotlight off gillard's problems with slipper etc.




He has certainly diverted a lot of people from the main game. He has managed to switch a lot of posters to the view point that Palmer is a bigger threat to democracy than Gillard, Thomson, Slipper and Swan.

Class enemies perhaps? Swan certainly thinks so. Politics of envy perhaps? Maybe.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> He has certainly diverted a lot of people from the main game. He has managed to switch a lot of posters to the view point that Palmer is a bigger threat to democracy than Gillard, Thomson, Slipper and Swan.
> 
> Class enemies perhaps? Swan certainly thinks so. Politics of envy perhaps? Maybe.




I don't think anyone said that. Palmer is definitely not a threat to Democracy. He always states his views and doesn't appear to do sly deals in the background.
He has the right to be elected just as anyone has.
He should articulate his agenda while in Parliament like any other MP.

Gina can get elected too. That is what democracy is about. It will be up to the Liberal Party to do what is right by their members and the greater good. Gina wants her special economic zone with lower mining taxes and the right to bring in thousands of semi skilled labourers from China and India. She has a perfect right to her views and can argue them within the Liberal Party if she wants to. As long as we get a chance to vote, I have no problem.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2012)

I reckon Clive's run is a great move and a perfect fit...i mean he's the quintessential conservative, in possession of all the typical conservative quality's.

He's


Rich
Out spoken
Greedy
Gluttonous
Egotistical
Eccentric
Delusional

This guy is gona fit right in.  Clive can have Tuckey's old seat in the party room.


----------



## Glen48 (1 May 2012)

How does some one like Clive get where he is today go and see the bank manager and say I have a paper run making 2 pound 10 and sixpence halfpenny a week can you lend me $100m to buy a coal mine??


----------



## IFocus (1 May 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> I reckon Clive's run is a great move and a perfect fit...i mean he's the quintessential conservative, in possession of all the typical conservative quality's.
> 
> He's
> 
> ...





Most those fit Turnbull but apparently he is a Labor supporter.

I think you have to be a career Liberal, a complete dill and say no all the time (X2) then you fit right in.


----------



## Julia (1 May 2012)

So cynical and IF, it's a pretty sad day when you feel obliged to caricature all liberal voters in such an unrealistic and silly way.

It must be tough seeing the party of your choice annihilate itself as at present, but it does you no credit to react so childishly as above.
It says way more about you than it provides a genuine analysis of the wide variety of people who have a small 'l' liberal philosophy.


----------



## MrBurns (1 May 2012)

Julia said:


> So cynical and IF, it's a pretty sad day when you feel obliged to caricature all liberal voters in such an unrealistic and silly way.
> 
> It must be tough seeing the party of your choice annihilate itself as at present, but it does you no credit to react so childishly as above.
> It says way more about you than it provides a genuine analysis of the wide variety of people who have a small 'l' liberal philosophy.




Yes I agree, the above points are really Labor traits except being rich, unless they steal it of course.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 May 2012)

Saw a funny skit on TV.
It showed Clive Palmer not getting preselection, spitting the dummy and saying he is going to run his own Parliament  (aka soccer reference). Pretty funny.

I think he has no hope getting preselection. He would do untold damage. The Libs can live without his donations.


----------



## Eager (1 May 2012)

Julia said:


> So cynical and IF, it's a pretty sad day when you feel obliged to caricature all liberal voters in such an unrealistic and silly way.
> 
> It must be tough seeing the party of your choice annihilate itself as at present, but it does you no credit to react so childishly as above.
> It says way more about you than it provides a genuine analysis of the wide variety of people who have a small 'l' liberal philosophy.



But if Palmer can take the piss, why can't certain members of Aussie Stock Forums, who happen to vote differently to you?


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2012)

Eager said:


> But if Palmer can take the piss, why can't certain members of Aussie Stock Forums, who happen to vote differently to you?




Perhaps its the same reason why all the great comics are Lefty's and democrat's.

-------------------

Thinking about Clive and other Aussie political nutters today...why is it that the right side of politics seems to attract them?

Thinking Tuckey, Clive, Joh, Hanson, Katter, Slipper, Bananas Joyce.... there's so many of em.


----------



## moXJO (1 May 2012)

Umm the greens own the wackjob market. I suppose they are good for a laugh as well. Lefties do make great comics, but we are not laughing with you.


----------



## MrBurns (1 May 2012)

moXJO said:


> Umm the greens own the wackjob market. I suppose they are good for a laugh as well.




Not so sure.....I think Gillard and the front bench take the cake these days, Swan is now taking credit for the rate cut and Shorten is running round trying to find out when that happened because he thought that was next week.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2012)

moXJO said:


> Lefties do make great comics, but we are not laughing with you.




See that's funny for a conservative...but genuinely funny.:dunno: better hang on to your day job.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (1 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Not so sure.....I think Gillard and the front bench take the cake these days, Swan is now taking credit for the rate cut and Shorten is running round trying to find out when that happened because he thought that was next week.




I'm not sure Clarke and Dawe could keep a straight face if they tried to replay the Speers-Shorten "I have no freakin' idea what the PM said but I support her" dialogue.

Truth really is stranger than fiction.


----------



## moXJO (2 May 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> See that's funny for a conservative...but genuinely funny.:dunno: better hang on to your day job.




That was more a diss then any form of humor, but thanks.


----------



## Calliope (2 May 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> Thinking about Clive and other Aussie political nutters today...why is it that the right side of politics seems to attract them?
> 
> Thinking Tuckey, Clive, Joh, Hanson, Katter, Slipper, Bananas Joyce.... there's so many of em.




Thinking about So-Cynical and other Aussie political nutters today...why is it that the left side of politics seems to attract them?

Thinking Thomson, Slipper, Windsor, Oakeshot, Milne, Brown, Rudd, Gillard, Swan, Combet, Shorten etc .... there's so many of em.


----------



## drsmith (2 May 2012)

Melbourne FC supprters would understand how the left feel at the present time.


----------



## sails (2 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> Thinking about So-Cynical and other Aussie political nutters today...why is it that the left side of politics seems to attract them?
> 
> Thinking Thomson, Slipper, Windsor, Oakeshot, Milne, Brown, Rudd, Gillard, Swan, Combet, Shorten etc .... there's so many of em.





 - Don't see too many successful business people in that lot either...

And can't see what SC and his mates here see in this motley crew you mention...lol


----------



## Calliope (2 May 2012)

All the critics of Palmer on this thread obviously have not taken the time to  do a little reaseach on his background. Steve Austin interviewed him on the ABC 612 radio  Morning Show yesterday. 

Steve Austin said this morning that the resonse to the interview was the most overwhelming  positive response to a similar interview in his memory.

By popular demand he replayed most of the interview.


----------



## sails (2 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> All the critics of Palmer on this thread obviously have not taken the time to  do a little reaseach on his background. Steve Austin interviewed him on the ABC 612 radio  Morning Show yesterday.
> 
> Steve Austin said this morning that the resonse to the interview was the most overwhelming  positive response to a similar interview in his memory.
> 
> By popular demand he replayed most of the interview.





Ahh Calliope, Palmer's critics are like beetles on their backs wildly flailing their skinny legs while going nowhere...

Unfortunately, there is very little left to defend in their own leftie backyard, so they have taken to throwing stones and anyone and everything in a seeming attempt to distract from their own dreadful messes.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 May 2012)

Do you think he will be permitted to contest a seat sails?
If he is popular as you say, why not?


----------



## Calliope (2 May 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Do you think he will be permitted to contest a seat sails?
> If he is popular as you say, why not?




Of course he won't get the selection. Your excited chatter on this issue is based on a mere "expression of interest" by Palmer. 

It makes sense that the previous Liberal opponent to Swan in Lilley will get the nod.


----------



## Glen48 (22 May 2012)

Mining magnate Clive Palmer may face prison for refusing to pay a $333 speeding ticket.
Could be a short political career..???


----------



## joea (23 May 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Do you think he will be permitted to contest a seat sails?
> If he is popular as you say, why not?




Clive Palmer is playing mind games with Wayne Swan. Nothing more, nothing less.

Clive is reacting to statements from Wayne on big business, mining tax etc.
With Swan's exploits on "class warfare", Clive has picked up the bat!

joea


----------



## Glen48 (23 May 2012)

China has been cancelling Iron ore contracts and steel production is down so maybe the mining tax will go in the same direction meaning less money for the feds.
May even be an increase in un employment so more money going out than in. 
Clive will be signing Al Jolson's " Swannie how I love you, how I love you swannie"


----------



## Knobby22 (6 July 2012)

It now looks like the most likely seat Clive will run in is Bob Katters!
This will be a campaign to die for! I hope it happens! Entertainment plus!!


----------



## sails (6 July 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> It now looks like the most likely seat Clive will run in is Bob Katters!
> This will be a campaign to die for! I hope it happens! Entertainment plus!!





Personally, I think Clive Palmer is best suited to run his businesses rather than be in politics.  I don't think he has any political experience.  Rudd was another who jumped in without much political experience and look where that got us.


----------



## Julia (6 July 2012)

sails said:


> Personally, I think Clive Palmer is best suited to run his businesses rather than be in politics.  I don't think he has any political experience.  Rudd was another who jumped in without much political experience and look where that got us.



I completely agree.  Mr Palmer strikes me as like a kid who is bored with all his toys and is casting about for an ego boosting bit of amusement.

I wish the media would stop indulging him.   

Hopefully the Libs' preselection process will eliminate him.
I cannot see him being anything other than a disruptive influence if he were elected.   Absolutely no chance of him being a team player.


----------



## IFocus (6 July 2012)

I hope Clive gets up strangely I couldn't fault his speech at the Liberal party conference (did not agree with some points but concede his points was valid)

His point that party office holders should not be lobbyist is absolutely correct especially when they are acting for over seas interests and they have direct input to party policy and favours this is not in Australia's interest.

I was shocked at his insight and integrity.


----------



## joea (6 July 2012)

IFocus said:


> I hope Clive gets up strangely I couldn't fault his speech at the Liberal party conference (did not agree with some points but concede his points was valid)
> 
> His point that party office holders should not be lobbyist is absolutely correct especially when they are acting for over seas interests and they have direct input to party policy and favours this is not in Australia's interest.
> 
> I was shocked at his insight and integrity.




+1
Just go to show he did not make his money by being stupid!!
For you to give him that compliment, I think that is great.

joea


----------



## Julia (6 July 2012)

IFocus said:


> I hope Clive gets up strangely I couldn't fault his speech at the Liberal party conference (did not agree with some points but concede his points was valid)
> 
> His point that party office holders should not be lobbyist is absolutely correct especially when they are acting for over seas interests and they have direct input to party policy and favours this is not in Australia's interest.
> 
> I was shocked at his insight and integrity.



Translation of the above post:


> I'm thrilled to see someone whose opinion carries some considerable weight, continually slag off at various aspects of the Liberal Party.   He's doing his best, in his campaign for personal self-aggrandisement - to get at Tony Abbott, purely for his own amusement.  I don't give a stuff that the bloke is entirely egocentric.  Anything that causes even the slightest ruction in the Libs is joy to my soul.


----------



## sails (6 July 2012)

Julia said:


> Translation of the above post:
> 
> I'm thrilled to see someone whose opinion carries some considerable weight, continually slag off at various aspects of the Liberal Party. He's doing his best, in his campaign for personal self-aggrandisement - to get at Tony Abbott, purely for his own amusement. I don't give a stuff that the bloke is entirely egocentric. Anything that causes even the slightest ruction in the Libs is joy to my soul.





+100...


----------



## IFocus (6 July 2012)

Julia said:


> Translation of the above post:





It never ceases to amaze me how you continually miss construe my posts and to personalise attacks rather than post a researched and thoughtful repost. .

As for my post on Palmer its entirely genuine given my option of him is a billionaire lunatic I was surprised at his position and of course not surprised at Abbott's compromised and lack of integrity position.


----------



## Calliope (7 July 2012)

IFocus said:


> *It never ceases to amaze me *how you continually *miss construe* my posts and to personalise attacks rather than post a researched and thoughtful repost. .
> 
> As for my post on Palmer its entirely genuine given my option of him is a billionaire lunatic I was surprised at his position and of course not surprised at Abbott's compromised and lack of integrity position.




Anyone who starts a sentence with this old cliche can be ignored. Julia did not *miss construe* (sic) your post. she was spot on.


----------



## notting (22 November 2012)

joea said:


> +1
> Just go to show he did not make his money by being stupid!!




Yeah! 
Full marks for passion?
 Cliveasaurus




http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/travel/travel-news/jeff-the-trex-is-the-hazard-that-really-bites-at-coolum-20121121-29qmk.html


----------



## Knobby22 (23 November 2012)

Clive has learned that joining the political class is not easy.
They are a ruthless lot.


----------



## Julia (23 November 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Clive has learned that joining the political class is not easy.
> They are a ruthless lot.




Can you clarify what you're talking about here?
Last I heard of Mr Palmer was that last night he announced his resignation from the LNP, pretty obviously in order to get in first before they asked him to leave.

He will be a vicious enemy to them.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 November 2012)

Julia said:


> Can you clarify what you're talking about here?
> Last I heard of Mr Palmer was that last night he announced his resignation from the LNP, pretty obviously in order to get in first before they asked him to leave.
> 
> He will be a vicious enemy to them.




It started with him trying to get a seat after being a major benefactor over all these years.
He was warned off the federal seats and then the State seats and so he got fustrated and started lashing out.
He has found out that many politicians may lack vision and integrity but they will fight like hell to keep/get the seat they were promised. These are the guys who have been in the party since Uni and know each other -"the political class". The Greens and Labor are just the same-probably worse.


----------



## Julia (26 April 2013)

I'm surprised no one has yet commented on Clive Palmer's confirmation that he will stand for Federal parliament.
Is the lack of interest because we're all a bit over Mr Palmer's frequent media appearances and don't actually take him seriously?
That this is just another diversion for him, not that dissimilar from his dinosaur park or replica of the Titanic?

My concern is that he will dilute the conservative vote in Qld.
Would most people place his candidacy in the same category as that of Bob Katter?  i.e. the slightly nutty?


----------



## MrBurns (26 April 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm surprised no one has yet commented on Clive Palmer's confirmation that he will stand for Federal parliament.
> Is the lack of interest because we're all a bit over Mr Palmer's frequent media appearances and don't actually take him seriously?
> That this is just another diversion for him, not that dissimilar from his dinosaur park or replica of the Titanic?
> 
> ...




Yes it's just a diversion for him, very few votes I imagine.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 April 2013)

*Vote #1 Clive Palmer?*

No way I could vote Labour (although I never have either).
Abbot has quite a few flaws I can't overlook, mainly communication difficulties.

I might consider Palmer, although he seems a real bulldozer.

What do you know about him?


----------



## Ves (26 April 2013)

Julia said:


> My concern is that he will dilute the conservative vote in Qld.



Wouldn't he just give the preferences to the Coalition?


----------



## IFocus (26 April 2013)

Ves said:


> Wouldn't he just give the preferences to the Coalition?




Complete wild card I think and could be a spoiler for the QLD Liberals / Nats, people up there vote for Katter so who knows where this could go.

Either way federal conservatives will go after him big time.


----------



## Julia (26 April 2013)

Ves said:


> Wouldn't he just give the preferences to the Coalition?



I don't think so.  He is very dirty on the Qld LNP for not embracing his suggestion that he would stand as a State candidate.  They could easily see through his grandstanding and made it clear they would remove his membership if he didn't resign.

I doubt that he would direct preferences to any party.
In response to a question by ABC Radio this evening as to whether he would align his party with the Bob Katter party, he quickly snarled an emphatic no, and proceeded to list all the policy statements of Katter's with which he disagreed.
If anything, I 'd guess that the "I can't stand Labor, but want a more right wing option than the Coalition" section of the electorate will split their vote between Katter and Palmer.



IFocus said:


> Complete wild card I think and could be a spoiler for the QLD Liberals / Nats, people up there vote for Katter so who knows where this could go.



Yes, agree.  As I've commented above.



> Either way federal conservatives will go after him big time.



I'm not so sure about this.  That would be to give him more attention than he deserves.  I hope they'll choose rather to ignore him.  Ditto the media sheep.


----------



## pilots (27 April 2013)

Was at a quiz night here in Perth last night to raise money, had 52 turn up, at the end of the night we was handed a slip of paper and was told to wright yes or no on it, the question was would you vote for Clive Palmer, only 41 slips was returned, 14 voted for Clive, I think he is really going to up set the apple cart big time, would not surprise me if both the ALP and the Libs gang up on him.


----------



## IFocus (27 April 2013)

pilots said:


> Was at a quiz night here in Perth last night to raise money, had 52 turn up, at the end of the night we was handed a slip of paper and was told to wright yes or no on it, the question was would you vote for Clive Palmer, only 41 slips was returned, 14 voted for Clive, I think he is really going to up set the apple cart big time, would not surprise me if both the ALP and the Libs gang up on him.




The major parties will be polling around Palmer trying to work out where the vote leakage could be if any, Labor largely will be hoping he is a spoiler for the Coalition but given the current polls I don't think he will benefit Labor to any great degree.


----------



## drsmith (28 April 2013)

He has his party website up,

http://unitedaustralia.org/

It's rather bare at the moment. The policy platform is limited to five brief statements.


----------



## Some Dude (11 May 2013)

And a new candidate


----------



## Julia (11 May 2013)

Some Dude said:


> And a new candidate



Well, I reckon they deserve each other.


----------



## Calliope (11 May 2013)

Even Clive Palmer will not stoop as low as Gillard. His party has given Slipper the boot.:bad:


----------



## drsmith (11 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> His party has given Slipper the boot.:bad:



Well, that sank quicker than the Titanic.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> Even Clive Palmer will not stoop as low as Gillard. His party has given Slipper the boot.:bad:




Clive is a smart guy.

He saved many jobs in Townsville by taking over the Zinc Refinery and has been good for workers.

I was distressed to hear he had taken Slipper on board, but it seems sense has prevailed and the inexorable march of an alleged mediocre parliamentarian has once again been stymied.




> About five minutes later Mr Slipper began what the Opposition has called "'vile anatomical references''. Referring to women's private parts, he said: ''They look like mussell (sic) removed from its shell. Look at a bottle of mussel meat. Salty C..ts in brine.''
> 
> Read more: http://www.news.com.au/national-new...id/story-fndo4eg9-1226492172640#ixzz2SzVIAz7A




My guess would be that this latest mistake by Clive, and a mistake he has admitted and corrected, will ensure his preferences will go to the LNP Coalition.

gg


----------



## noco (12 May 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Clive is a smart guy.
> 
> He saved many jobs in Townsville by taking over the Zinc Refinery and has been good for workers.
> 
> ...




GG, I hope you don't mind being corrected, but Palmer took over the nickel refining in Townsville and not the zinc refinery. To the best of my knowledge, the Koreans still own the zinc refinery.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 May 2013)

noco said:


> GG, I hope you don't mind being corrected, but Palmer took over the nickel refining in Townsville and not the zinc refinery. To the best of my knowledge, the Koreans still own the zinc refinery.




Thanks noco, my error.

gg


----------



## drsmith (4 September 2013)

How to advance your career in Clive Palmer's employment.

http://resources.news.com.au/files/2013/09/03/1226710/099647-aus-web-130904-clive-palmer-email.pdf


----------



## drsmith (5 September 2013)

The Australian's Hedley Thomas on Clive Palmer,



> Is it delusional to tell the Australian public that it is viable to produce a balanced budget that will include big cuts in income tax for every Australian, rich or poor, the abolishment of fringe benefits tax, the mining tax and the carbon tax, while at the same time asserting an intention to massively increase all age pensions and boost spending on infrastructure, schools and hospitals, with health spending to be increased by no less than $80bn?




Clive having also done a preference deal with the Greens I suspect will be happy with a senate seat.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...eal-clive-palmer/story-fn6tcxar-1226710922127


----------



## Calliope (5 September 2013)

drsmith said:


> The Australian's Hedley Thomas on Clive Palmer,
> 
> Clive having also done a preference deal with the Greens I suspect will be happy with a senate seat.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...eal-clive-palmer/story-fn6tcxar-1226710922127






> If the answers are yes, contemplate the prospect of Palmer's insight, logic and capability being deployed via his candidate, Glenn "The Brick With Eyes" Lazarus, in the Senate. Many voters say "at least Clive is entertaining". Buffoons are entertaining. An entertaining buffoon is close to achieving great political power.




Yes, this is a dark cloud on the horizon...that Palmer could conceivably control the balance of power in the senate.  Even though Glenn Lazarus is as thick as a brick he was after all a "knuckle-dragger" (an NFL player) and in Queensland that rates highly.


----------



## drsmith (5 September 2013)

Calliope said:


> Yes, this is a dark cloud on the horizon...that Palmer could conceivably control the balance of power in the senate.  Even though Glenn Lazarus is as thick as a brick he was after all a "knuckle-dragger" (an NFL player) and in Queensland that rates highly.



I think history will judge the Libs right for putting Clive Palmer outside their tent.


----------



## sails (5 September 2013)

Clive's interview on the Today Show this morning:


----------



## drsmith (5 September 2013)

sails said:


> Clive's interview on the Today Show this morning:



Judging by the response of the Sunrise team at the end of the segment he won their minds, but only as political comedian of the campaign.

With Clive as a leader, I would find it very difficult to invest in his companies if they were listed and I definitely wouldn't like to work for him. He's clearly a bully and perhaps a fruit loop as well.


----------



## boofis (5 September 2013)

Irrespective of Palmers Politics, Karl Stefanovic is one of the biggest douchebags on TV without a single doubt.


----------



## drsmith (5 September 2013)

boofis said:


> Irrespective of Palmers Politics, Karl Stefanovic is one of the biggest douchebags on TV without a single doubt.



He could be a douchebag, I don't know.

What I do know is that he's not putting himself up for election in the federal parliament.


----------



## drsmith (31 October 2013)

Clive Palmer by 53 votes on the Fairfax House of Reps recount.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-31/clive-palmer-wins-fairfax/5061740

Meanwhile, the arguments on the Senate recount in the West will be going on for some time me thinks.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-31/more-than-1000-senate-ballots-missing-in-wa/5061174


----------



## banco (31 October 2013)

Hopefully he's smarter than his fellow Queenslander Campbell Newman:

When it came to the separation of powers, Mr Newman said he believed it to be “more of an American thing, I should say”, but said he understood parliament to be “supreme” because it was “the manifestation of the will of the people”.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...ers-to-leave-ivory-towers-20131024-2w318.html


----------



## Whiskers (31 October 2013)

banco said:


> Hopefully he's smarter than his fellow Queenslander Campbell Newman:
> 
> When it came to the separation of powers, Mr Newman said he believed it to be “more of an American thing, I should say”, but said he understood parliament to be “supreme” because it was “the manifestation of the will of the people”.
> 
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...ers-to-leave-ivory-towers-20131024-2w318.html




Yeah... exactly the reason I never give a horse, err, politician a free rei(g)n. 

It make one embarrassed to align oneself beside them when too much blood flows to their head like that. Newman and his Attorney-General have now given Labor good ammunition shoot him down from his high perch with, and Palmer the golden free kick he needs to make a hash of the two party system, err corrupt political duopoly.


----------



## noco (1 November 2013)

This blabber mouth is a very bitter man because his money and power did not get him what he wanted from the Newman Government.

I thought he entered Federal Politics?

It sounds more like revenge on Newman becausr Palmer did not get his own way.

I hope he comes down to earth before he falls from the sky....I think he is in for a rude awakening when he hits Canberra. Maybe Bronwyn Bishop will keep him under control...she knows the rules backward and will make a good speaker.

Interesting days ahead.


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-campbell-newman/story-fnihsrf2-1226750896163


----------



## Whiskers (2 November 2013)

noco said:


> This blabber mouth is a very bitter man because his money and power did not get him what he wanted from the Newman Government.
> 
> I thought he entered Federal Politics?
> 
> ...




Well, he's hardly the only one who entered politics because he despised someone in government. That's no doubt part of what a significant number of people found attractive about him, to vote for him.

The bottom line and pertinent point is, he's been able to garner significant support lost by Labor, away from the LNP, to get a seat in Canberra. 

Some little things like "Palmer said he wouldn't be claiming the taxpayer-funded travel allowance" will stand him in better stead than other politicians and without one of their biggest bits of political baggage atm.

The thing about being in federal government is he can put pressure on more strings to influence the Qld Newman government, even embarrass the LNP philosophy nationally.


----------



## AAA (2 November 2013)

I think his influence will be limited. He doesn't hold the balance of power in the house of Reps. If his cohorts obstruct in the senate there is the threat of a double disolution. Palmer would then be at risk of losing his seat along with any number of his cohorts. I think the coalition will campaign much more against PUP at the next election. By then voters will have seen his true colours ie. a self serving billonaire who wants his tax refunded.


----------



## Julia (2 November 2013)

AAA said:


> I think his influence will be limited. He doesn't hold the balance of power in the house of Reps. If his cohorts obstruct in the senate there is the threat of a double disolution. Palmer would then be at risk of losing his seat along with any number of his cohorts. I think the coalition will campaign much more against PUP at the next election. By then voters will have seen his true colours ie. a self serving billonaire who wants his tax refunded.



+1.  Accurate summary of Mr Palmer.


----------



## noco (2 November 2013)

noco said:


> This blabber mouth is a very bitter man because his money and power did not get him what he wanted from the Newman Government.
> 
> I thought he entered Federal Politics?
> 
> ...





http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ewman-government/story-fnihsrf2-1226751606174

More reasons why Palmer wants to bring down Campbell Newman.....What a vindictive man he is.

Can you imagine the up roar had Newman granted Palmer his wishes?


----------



## Whiskers (2 November 2013)

noco said:


> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ewman-government/story-fnihsrf2-1226751606174
> 
> More reasons why Palmer wants to bring down Campbell Newman.....What a vindictive man he is.
> 
> Can you imagine the up roar had Newman granted Palmer his wishes?




How do you know he is vindictive? What was wrong with Palmers proposal for the railway line and or mine development? I'm just curious whether you have any more info than what is in the media.

I've seen some pretty vindictive and corrupt people in all political parties from the days of Joh Bjelke-Petersen to now. That doesn't necessarily make his cause wrong or illegal. If he is in fact vindictive, it would just weaken his case for justice.

There's a lot that goes on behind closed doors with regard to Prescribed Projects/Developments like these (http://www.dsdip.qld.gov.au/infrastructure-delivery/) that we never hear about. 

Anna Bligh did some shockers, especially in relation to no oversight of water resources and environmental damage, in her haste to accept submissions on behalf of the first CSG consortium to kick start CSG development.

Private rail links in northern WA have been the subject of much court action where mine operators have attempted to exclude others from using privately constructed rail lines absolutely, citing agreements with earlier governments... and or by attempting to charge exorbitant rates. The Coordinator general and the government can and have made mutually 'agreeable' contracts with companies of their own favour (see NSW Labor corruption)... but that doesn't make them right, or in the best interests of the state, or not corrupt.

I'd be interested to see what reasons justify giving ownership of the private rail line to overseas interests as opposed to an Australian Company.

Are you also presuming or do you know Newman has totally clean hands?

If Newman's recent form with half baked attacks on the judiciary is any form, he is fast becoming totalitarian and approaching his expiry date like soo many previous politicians.


----------



## noco (3 November 2013)

Whiskers said:


> How do you know he is vindictive? What was wrong with Palmers proposal for the railway line and or mine development? I'm just curious whether you have any more info than what is in the media.
> 
> I've seen some pretty vindictive and corrupt people in all political parties from the days of Joh Bjelke-Petersen to now. That doesn't necessarily make his cause wrong or illegal. If he is in fact vindictive, it would just weaken his case for justice.
> 
> ...




When this man Palmer makes a statement to the press that he out to bring down Campbell Newman because Palmer did not get his own way,then, if that is not being vindictive,  all I can say is you are either a supporter of Palmer or a very naive person who does know the meaning of the word "VINDICTIVE". The Oxford dictionary.....tending to seek revenge; punitive...inflicting or intending to inflict punishment


----------



## noco (3 November 2013)

noco said:


> When this man Palmer makes a statement to the press that he out to bring down Campbell Newman because Palmer did not get his own way,then, if that is not being vindictive,  all I can say is you are either a supporter of Palmer or a very naive person who does know the meaning of the word "VINDICTIVE". The Oxford dictionary.....tending to seek revenge; punitive...inflicting or intending to inflict punishment




Correction:
A very naive person who does NOT know the meaning of the word "VINDICTIVE".
Please accept my error.


----------



## drsmith (5 November 2013)

AAA said:


> I think his influence will be limited. He doesn't hold the balance of power in the house of Reps. If his cohorts obstruct in the senate there is the threat of a double disolution. Palmer would then be at risk of losing his seat along with any number of his cohorts. I think the coalition will campaign much more against PUP at the next election. By then voters will have seen his true colours ie. a self serving billonaire who wants his tax refunded.



One has to wonder the extent to which his so-called wealth is a house of cards.



> CLIVE Palmer has pulled his Sunshine Coast tourism resort and dinosaur park from the corporate ownership structure of his failing Queensland nickel refinery, which has been racking up increasingly heavy losses of tens of millions of dollars a year.
> 
> The Australian’s searches of documents filed with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission show the ownership changes were made three weeks before the September 7 federal election…
> 
> ...




http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...nts/the_biggest_issue_is_palmers_credibility/

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...otect-dinosaurs/story-fnk76wj3-1226753100213#


----------



## Tisme (27 April 2016)

Stand up for free speech and free enterprise:


----------



## Tisme (27 April 2016)




----------



## SirRumpole (27 April 2016)

Tisme said:


>





Crook as a butcher's hook.


----------



## noco (4 May 2016)

What a hypocrite this bloke is....Listen to his farewell speech to Parliament where he states he wants to protect workers......
He could not care less about the 800 he sacked in Townsville.....

If he stepped foot here in Townsville I am sure there would a lynch mob waiting for him.


http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...t-his-seat-in-parliament-20160504-golou7.html


----------



## SirRumpole (4 May 2016)

noco said:


> What a hypocrite this bloke is....Listen to his farewell speech to Parliament where he states he wants to protect workers......
> He could not care less about the 800 he sacked in Townsville.....
> 
> If he stepped foot here in Townsville I am sure there would a lynch mob waiting for him.
> ...




For the first time since I've been here, I totally agree with you.



However I suspect that your hatred for him stems from the spat he had with the Campbell Newman and the Liberals in Queensland rather than your concern for his workers.


----------



## Tisme (4 May 2016)

noco said:


> What a hypocrite this bloke is....Listen to his farewell speech to Parliament where he states he wants to protect workers......




Just the same as Malcolm wants to protect workers too..... by busting up evil workforces with EBAs and setting free the employees to enjoy unemployment.


----------



## noco (4 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> For the first time since I've been here, I totally agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> However I suspect that your hatred for him stems from the spat he had with the Campbell Newman and the Liberals in Queensland rather than your concern for his workers.




Rumpy, why did you have to spoil things between us?

As you know I live in Townsville......One of my mates lost his job at the QN refinery...I am on the ground here seeing how Palmer has affected my city and it is not pretty....That C*** owes this city $73 million in workers entitlements plus millions to creditors.....That loss of money into the city then affects a hell of a lot of small businesses..Grocers..... retail stores...petrol stations...the butcher the baker....Think hard with that juvenile brain of yours outside politics. 

I have a Lawn bowls mate who drove ore trains from the wharf to the refinery...He has lost his job.

There are hundreds more laid off who worked indirectly for those creditors who supplied materials and maintenance to the joint.

Palmer is the main cause of why we now have 12.5 % unemployment in the city and all you can do is come up with some political crap as to why I dislike that $rse hole Clive Palmer...I can see how much sympathy you have for the workers in Townsvulle....Grrrr.....Shame on you.


----------



## piggybank (6 May 2016)

Julia said:


> +1.  Accurate summary of Mr Palmer.




I often still feel sad when I see Julia's posts around the forum. And once again her opinion was correct as well as AAA's.

This was AAA's post:-

I think his influence will be limited. He doesn't hold the balance of power in the house of Reps. If his cohorts obstruct in the senate there is the threat of a double disolution. Palmer would then be at risk of losing his seat along with any number of his cohorts. I think the coalition will campaign much more against PUP at the next election. By then voters will have seen his true colours ie. a self serving billonaire who wants his tax refunded.


----------

